# What are yalls top 5  favorite strains of marijuana??



## Kindbuds Bro (May 26, 2006)

All right a little fun hear what aer yalls top 5 favorite strains??

Hear are mine! 
#1- White Widow or Skunk
#2- AK 47
#3- That Blue barry Yum yum
#4- Ice 
#5- Bagseeds 
(I know yall are all like what BAGSEEDS but I like the excitement 
of planting a plant that you dont even know what it is and it turning
out to be something great!)


----------



## fusible (May 26, 2006)

I havent grown many strains yet, but as far as smoking I would say:
1.Purple Erkle
2.Silver Afghani
3.OG Kush
4 Trainwreck x Romulan
5.Halloween


----------



## Kindbuds Bro (May 26, 2006)

Nice strains and yes it can be 
growing and or smoking!!


----------



## Kindbud (May 26, 2006)

Ok Bro hears mine 
#1-White widow or any white strain! (No Doubt!) 
#2-Ice
#3-AK 47 
#4-Haze or Skunk
#5- Just like you bagseed


----------



## Xtreme (May 27, 2006)

Mine

#1 North Cali Orange
#2 Pear Haze
#3 Skunk
#4 Blu Berry
#5 Idk wat it was, but it made me think i was on a boat


----------



## Kindbud (May 29, 2006)

Dam on a boat a wild ride a BET!!!
If you figure out what it was let me 
no I love being on boats lol Peace


----------

